
It’s not all lightbulbs - tewolde
https://aeon.co/essays/most-of-the-time-innovators-don-t-move-fast-and-break-things
======
mattnumbe
It's a bummer that this article will probably remain on the back page of HN.
Thanks for sharing!

~~~
tewolde
Yeah, it left me reeling. Some sacred cows were slain for sure :D

